# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Macy's distribution center coming to Owasso along with 1500 jobs!

## Dustin

Macy's distribution center to bring up to 1,500 jobs to Owasso area - Tulsa World: Owasso

----------


## OKCisOK4me

> Macy's distribution center to bring up to 1,500 jobs to Owasso area - Tulsa World: Owasso


Well, I'm sure those employees will enjoy receiving free tickets to WNBA Tulsa Shock games from their new employer.

----------


## sgt. pepper

I think is it so hilarious that Owasso beat out OKC! This proves that Tulsa is dead, nothing going on up the turnpike. No growing, no development, no nothing. OKC is way ahead of Tulsa. I go to Tulsa a lot, that place is FAR from dead. I see much more development than here. They were just rewarded with a pro soccer team. Tulsa is going nowhere.....but up.

----------


## bchris02

After the current wave of announcement projects are complete, OKC will be clearly ahead of Tulsa. I can definitely see why someone would think Tulsa is still better in 2013 but things are changing fast down here. What does Tulsa have coming down the pipes that matches or exceeds the recent slew of developments announced in OKC? When is Tulsa getting a new office tower let alone 2-3? Tulsa is fast losing its edge in terms of urban districts.

In my opinion Tulsa currently has the edge in the following areas, all but one could easily be threatened by OKC in the next decade.

1) Climate/geography - Big advantage to Tulsa
2) Retail
3) Arts
4) Live Music

If Tulsa really is the better city, how is it going to remain so in 5 years or 10 years after the exciting projects discussed on this board are complete?

----------


## NWOKCGuy

> I think is it so hilarious that Owasso beat out OKC! This proves that Tulsa is dead, nothing going on up the turnpike. No growing, no development, no nothing. OKC is way ahead of Tulsa. I go to Tulsa a lot, that place is FAR from dead. I see much more development than here. They were just rewarded with a pro soccer team. Tulsa is going nowhere.....but up.


You mean their soccer team that is starting up after OKC's in the same league?

----------


## BG918

BChris, I don't think anyone is implying Tulsa is _better_ than OKC, but rather not the dying, stagnant place many on this forum think it is.  The Macy's announcement is great news for the Tulsa area.  While Owasso will likely benefit the most the Cherokee Industrial Park where this will be located is only about 8 miles north of downtown Tulsa on US 75 so parts of economically-depressed north Tulsa could hopefully benefit  as well.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I think is it so hilarious that Owasso beat out OKC! This proves that Tulsa is dead, nothing going on up the turnpike. No growing, no development, no nothing. OKC is way ahead of Tulsa. I go to Tulsa a lot, that place is FAR from dead. I see much more development than here. They were just rewarded with a pro soccer team. Tulsa is going nowhere.....but up.


HA! I go to Tulsa like every other weekend and I see no amazing development. They have a cool park which I come to like and look forward to seeing. They have a downtown that is completely dull and uninteresting to me. They have a river that looks like crap the majority of the year. I mean come on man, be realistic.

I actually think Tulsa could become a cool city if the right elements were applied, and with this announcement for them, this will help push them in the right direction. I am very happy of the greater area of Tulsa and hope they open their eyes to opportunity. They need to dam their river very soon to compliment the new casino/hotel and new park though.

----------


## venture

I've never understood the desire for some to see Tulsa fail. That state will only get better if development and growth are easily balanced. Unless the desire is to focus on being a one big town kind of state...but flyover country has enough of those already.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I've never understood the desire for some to see Tulsa fail. That state will only get better if development and growth are easily balanced. Unless the desire is to focus on being a one big town kind of state...but flyover country has enough of those already.


Regardless of my posts and how they sound sometimes, I don't want to see Tulsa fail. Some on here can't tolerate hard criticism and they brand as "un-constructive". I've actually said great things about Tulsa to others in person or on forum websites whom are inquiring to move there, but when compared to OKC, I also have a few words.

----------


## sgt. pepper

Yes, the Arkansas river is dry and ugly most on the year, but the river park along Riverside Dr. is awesome. Tulsa IS a very cool city, I really like the place. Just like BG918 said, it is not dying like a lot of people thinks, or wish it was. Tulsa...I mean Owasso...getting this huge distribution center just proves that. And Tulsa will get their tower, just wait. Either it be BOK, ONG ...somebody will build one there, while we are getting our 14 story buildings.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Yes, the Arkansas river is dry and ugly most on the year, but the river park along Riverside Dr. is awesome. Tulsa IS a very cool city, I really like the place. Just like BG918 said, it is not dying like a lot of people thinks, or wish it was. Tulsa...I mean Owasso...getting this huge distribution center just proves that. And Tulsa will get their tower, just wait. Either it be BOK, ONG ...somebody will build one there, while we are getting our 14 story buildings.


I was in Tulsa this weekend and stayed down in the Brady District which was a cool area.  As I was driving in though, I did also notice the lack of tall buildings in their skyline.  Maybe someone will rumor or propose build a 50 story tower next to all the 14 story towers they have now so they will be equal with our already built 50 story tower next to our proposed new 14 story tower

----------


## Bellaboo

> After the current wave of announcement projects are complete, OKC will be clearly ahead of Tulsa. I can definitely see why someone would think Tulsa is still better in 2013 but things are changing fast down here. What does Tulsa have coming down the pipes that matches or exceeds the recent slew of developments announced in OKC? When is Tulsa getting a new office tower let alone 2-3? Tulsa is fast losing its edge in terms of urban districts.
> 
> In my opinion Tulsa currently has the edge in the following areas, all but one could easily be threatened by OKC in the next decade.
> 
> 1)* Climate*/geography - Big advantage to Tulsa
> 2) Retail
> 3) Arts
> 4) Live Music
> 
> ...


My son was happy to leave Tulsa after 2 years...Said the humidity and lack of a breeze to satiffle it was nasty.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Yes, the Arkansas river is dry and ugly most on the year, but the river park along Riverside Dr. is awesome. Tulsa IS a very cool city, I really like the place. Just like BG918 said, it is not dying like a lot of people thinks, or wish it was. Tulsa...I mean Owasso...getting this huge distribution center just proves that. And Tulsa will get their tower, just wait. Either it be BOK, ONG ...somebody will build one there, while we are getting our 14 story buildings.


Tulsa is okay, but they've become the little Red Headed step child. Would you rather have the General Electric Global Research Center or a Macy's distribution center ?

Enough said.......or would you have the NBA Thunder or the WNBA Shock...?

That's what I thought.

----------


## bchris02

> My son was happy to leave Tulsa after 2 years...Said the humidity and lack of a breeze to satiffle it was nasty.


Tulsa, while still in tornado alley, generally gets less of the massive wedge tornadoes that OKC has seen the past few years. That's not to say one day Tulsa won't get hit, but most of their tornadoes are F3 and below.  Secondly, they get just enough more rainfall per year to support the tall, majestic oak and pine trees you see in the Southeast. I would say that's a definite climate advantage if you can stand the higher humidity.

----------


## Bellaboo

> Tulsa, while still in tornado alley, generally gets less of the massive wedge tornadoes that OKC has seen the past few years. That's not to say one day Tulsa won't get hit, but most of their tornadoes are F3 and below.  Secondly, they get just enough more rainfall per year to support the tall, majestic oak and pine trees you see in the Southeast. I would say that's a definite climate advantage if you can stand the higher humidity.


The last time I looked Tulsa is about 100 miles from Joplin and 120 from Moore....Both recipients of F5's in the last few years. Back in about 1982, Tulsa had a nasty tornado that ripped all the way down I-44 to Claremore. Keep in mind that more insurance claim data comes from hail than tornados, and they have more storms than OKC does. What does trees have to do with swealtering humidity..? high humidity feels bad in the shade too. 
Now I like some things about the Arkansas River, and I've stated those in other threads.Geographically though Tulsa will always have an edge.

----------


## Garin

I have a building materials business in Tulsa and trust me the light switch was turned off in late 2009 early 2010 and has yet to come back on. We serve both residential and commercial needs and by far OKC is like a night and day difference with what is going on building wise. And Tulsa's streets suck ass!!!

----------


## bchris02

> I have a building materials business in Tulsa and trust me the light switch was turned off in late 2009 early 2010 and has yet to come back on. We serve both residential and commercial needs and by far OKC is like a night and day difference with what is going on building wise. And Tulsa's streets suck ass!!!


Sounds about right.  I'm sure there is development in Tulsa but its on a much smaller scale than what is happening in OKC.  I will give Tulsa props for its retail developments, but do they have anything that matches or exceeds the residential developments currently proposed in OKC?  Do they have anywhere that is like Deep Deuce or the Paseo?  Midtown today is somewhat underwhelming compared to Tulsa's districts like the Blue Dome and the Brady, but will that still be the case once the proposed projects are complete?  Things are changing in the state capital fast while the biggest development Tulsa has been able to land recently is a hotel/casino.  Tulsans like to focus on the failure that is Lower Bricktown, but taking that out of the picture, does Tulsa have anything as large as Bricktown north of Reno?

----------


## Swake

> Tulsa is okay, but they've become the little Red Headed step child. Would you rather have the General Electric Global Research Center or a Macy's distribution center ?
> 
> Enough said.......or would you have the NBA Thunder or the WNBA Shock...?
> 
> That's what I thought.


The GE center is great, but it's 125 jobs vs 1500.

----------


## KenRagsdale

Macy's Distribution Center, Cherokee Nation participation

Cherokee Nation development efforts move beyond culture and casinos - Tulsa World: Columnist John Stancavage

----------


## Pete

Interesting:




> To help attract the huge retail chain, Cherokee leaders worked with other local and state executives to put together a package of incentives and meet other needs for the 1.3 million-square-foot project.
> 
> When negotiations were concluded, the tribe's Cherokee Nation Businesses arm agreed to contribute $500,000 to help with roads and infrastructure at the new facility in northeast Tulsa County. The group's career services team also will conduct job fairs for Macy's and will provide on-site training for the facility's 1,500 regular workers and 1,000 seasonal staffers.
> 
> Other ways the tribe is helping is to work with Macy's on hiring Cherokee-owned contractors when construction starts in April 2014.

----------


## BG918

That is interesting, I wonder if that is telling of more tribal involvement in private enterprises.  The Cherokees and Creeks are very wealthy tribes with a lot of political power in the eastern part of the state.  I know the Creeks have bought the underperforming retail center across the river from their casino and future hotel, and they have publicly said they may help finance the construction of the new dam in that area.  I think it is good to see this type of investment in something other than casinos.

----------


## OKVision4U

> Tulsa is okay, but they've become the little Red Headed step child. Would you rather have the General Electric Global Research Center or a Macy's distribution center ?
> 
> Enough said.......or would you have the NBA Thunder or the WNBA Shock...?
> 
> That's what I thought.


In the OKC marktet, we NEED both !  We have plenty of room for High paying Tech jobs / careers and distribution careers too.   It is NOT an either or ???

----------


## shawnw

Wonder how this factors in....

Macy's to Lay Off 2,500 Workers Amid Restructuring | NBC 10 Philadelphia

----------


## zookeeper

> Wonder how this factors in....
> 
> Macy's to Lay Off 2,500 Workers Amid Restructuring | NBC 10 Philadelphia


It makes it even worse. Subsidizing a company while they're laying off workers? It's sure not "free enterprise."

----------


## Garin

> That is interesting, I wonder if that is telling of more tribal involvement in private enterprises.  The Cherokees and Creeks are very wealthy tribes with a lot of political power in the eastern part of the state.  I know the Creeks have bought the underperforming retail center across the river from their casino and future hotel, and they have publicly said they may help finance the construction of the new dam in that area.  I think it is good to see this type of investment in something other than casinos.


How do you think they became wealthy????????? I have blood shooting from my eyes.

----------


## Dubya61

> How do you think they became wealthy????????? I have blood shooting from my eyes.


Well, better get the tissues handy.  The Choctaw Tribe in Durant just became one of the five or so empowerment zones (or whatever it's being called) for President Obama's seemingly focused war on poverty and income inequality.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> That is interesting, I wonder if that is telling of more tribal involvement in private enterprises.  The Cherokees and Creeks are very wealthy tribes with a lot of political power in the eastern part of the state.  I know the Creeks have bought the underperforming retail center across the river from their casino and future hotel, and they have publicly said they may help finance the construction of the new dam in that area.  I think it is good to see this type of investment in something other than casinos.


Curious as to what data you have to support the claim that these two tribes are "wealthy"? Are you stating that the average tribal member has a higher net worth than the non tribal member of Oklahoma, or other tribal member of this state? Just exactly how do you define it and how did you come to this conclusion?

----------


## BG918

> Curious as to what data you have to support the claim that these two tribes are "wealthy"? Are you stating that the average tribal member has a higher net worth than the non tribal member of Oklahoma, or other tribal member of this state? Just exactly how do you define it and how did you come to this conclusion?


Not the tribal members, but the tribal government which obviously has gaming revenue along with a variety of private business enterprises in everything from energy to manufacturing to land development.  Not to mention the political power these tribes hold in northeast Oklahoma.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Owasso City Council outlines Macy's incentive - Tulsa World: Business

----------


## Swake

Macy's now says they will hire 1,500 at opening and will ramp up to a total of 5,000 jobs during the Christmas season and maintain 4,000 year round.

They may not be great paying jobs, but that's a lot of jobs.

Owasso official: Macy's could hire up to 5,000 for Tulsa County distribution center - Tulsa World: Homepage2

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Macy's scheduled to begin hiring early next year at fulfillment center, company official says - Tulsa World: Homepage4

----------


## Swake

The Macy's - Bloomingdale's fulfillment center is now open.

----------


## shawnw

Would be interesting to learn what the actual number of jobs is...

----------


## Bits_Of_Real_Panther

Macys Tulsa Promenade is closing

----------


## TU 'cane

Distrbution center is safe, per Macy's officials.

----------

